# Guinness WR's 2012



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2011)

They did surprisingly well this year, including 9 WR's (at the time), even including the name of the competition it was set at 

(The book says "Correct at 31 March 2011")

3x3 - Feliks Zemdegs, 6.65
4x4 - Feliks Zemdegs, 31.97
5x5 - Feliks Zemdegs, 1:01.59
7x7 (no 6x6 though) - Michal Halczuk - 3:25.91
Clock - Sebastián Pino Castillo, 5.05 (LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
OH - Piotr Alexandrowicz, 11.19
Magic - Yuxuan Wang, 0.71
Megaminx - Simon Westlund, 46.81
Pyraminx - Oscar Roth Andersen, 2.40


----------



## MostEd (Nov 21, 2011)

not so cerrect now lol


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 21, 2011)

i'll buy the book


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 21, 2011)

wait looool, if we read the former wr 6.65 from right to left we see the new wr, 5.66


----------



## macky (Nov 21, 2011)

Wiki page: [wiki]Speedcubing in Guinness World Records[/wiki]
We should make it clear that Guinness is stupid.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Clock - Sebastián Pino Castillo, 5.05 (LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


 
Judging by how outdated they seem to be, this should have been me :C


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 21, 2011)

WRs*
sorry but I hate it


----------



## r_517 (Nov 21, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Judging by how outdated they seem to be, this should have been me :C


 
just about to point that out


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> WRs*
> sorry but I hate it



sowwy. I dont care for apostrophe's



Spoiler


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, Guinnes WRs did write something about speedcubing. Let's see what they did publish, it should be fun to read.
...
...
...


Spoiler









obv i jst had that idea of benlol


----------



## timelonade (Nov 21, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Clock - Sebastián Pino Castillo, 5.05 (LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=clock

I assume the lol is somewhat related to the difference in the wca wr and the guinmess one..


----------



## r_517 (Nov 21, 2011)

timelonade said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/e.php?i=clock
> 
> I assume the lol is somewhat related to the difference in the wca wr and the guinmess one..


 
that 5.05 solve was a cheat, so it was deleted


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2011)

r_517 said:


> just about to point that out


 
They just lost a customer >:[


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 21, 2011)

No bld 
Another customer lost


----------



## timelonade (Nov 23, 2011)

r_517 said:


> that 5.05 solve was a cheat, so it was deleted


 
Oh . Thanks for letting me know. 
To YouTube!


----------



## Hays (Nov 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> 7x7 (no 6x6 though)


 
I'm insulted.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 23, 2011)

No 2x2 either D:


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 23, 2011)

Very big improvement. Most of the time, they only have Single and average of 3x3, and it's 9.5x by Ron...


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hays said:


> I'm insulted.


 
You should be.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> They did surprisingly well this year, including 9 WR's


 
Not in the German version, here they only list Anssi's feet record and Jimmy's fewest moves record. I guess they think Brits are more interested in cubing than Germans.


----------

